

Fukushima water contamination worsens after typhoon, Strontium found, 70x limits - pjan
http://www.jiji.com/jc/zc?k=201310/2013102100055

======
DigitalSea
And yet, the Japanese government and officials involved will keep on denying
that there is a problem. These leaks have been going on a lot longer than just
recently, ever since the original tsunami happened and caused this situation,
the authorities have failed to truly stem the flow of radioactive materials
into the ocean. This has gone beyond just a Japan problem, ocean currents are
carrying the radioactive water everywhere, it's a global problem now and some
real action needs to be taken.

